# dummy ticket



## siidavidr (Feb 23, 2020)

hi there...I am new in expatforums...I m planing for Europe tour in coming March..Please guide me the basics things need to keep in mind while applying...like i have planned to enter from Czech Republic for 3 days then...Berlin....next Amsterdam....Brussel and at last Paris...Total 10 days plan......PLEASE GUIDE ME THAT CAN I GO WITH DUMMY FLIGHT TICKETS FOR APPLYING VISA? & WHAT ELSE I CAN DO FOR GETTING SUCCESS IN VISA?
THANKS


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Applying for the visa I would only worry about flight tickets to get to the Czech Republic and then your return from Paris. What you do in between is up to you. What they want to see is where you're planning on arriving and that you are really returning back home when you say you are.

I take it you're applying to the Czech consulate for your Schengen visa.


----------

